# flinging poop everywhere



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

this morning I fed the kitties, checked the litterboxes (nothing to scoop) and went back upstairs with my coffee. I heard some scratching in the litterbox couple times, second time was Lickorish, I can tell bc she always scratches for a long time and quite violently. When i came downstairs, there was poop in both boxes, outside (kind of behind) the litterbox, in the middle of the bathroom floor, in the hall outside the bathroom, and in front of the office door. Lickorish was laying on my desk in the office window. Not sure what to make of this. Its the second time I've found poop outside the box, but first time there was a trail of it. I think the one that was just outside the box probably got flung out there with the overly aggressive scratching. Not sure about the others, could it have just been stuck to her butt and fell off as she walked to the office?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you take her to it and explain gently that it's not good and have her watch you clean up? I don't think most cats like causing a mess. Zenobi had a problem when I first brought her home. I'm sure she'd been abused, and while she used her box, she ran in fear and hid after. Just once she went outside the box, in the second bedroom, and by the amount I think she had been holding. I had her watch as I cleaned up and it never happened again. I honestly believe they don't like messes. Missy went over the side of her box one time and she scraped litter from the box to cover.

I hope this will be a one time occurance for you.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

No, I let her stay in the window while i cleaned it up. If it happens again I'll make her come watch.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

The flung poop sounds like what you said...the scratching, but the trail was most likely pasty poop that got stuck to her butt and she scooted along the floor to get it off. Azalia does this when she gets a hairball induced dingle-berry. It's about that time of year also.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

on my seemingly never-ending hunt for a better litter box, i have run across many ideas and the eighth one down is terribly clever:

IKEA Hackers: simple ideas for cat litter boxes

as far as klingons, some kind of vaseline or glycerine concoction might help. my older kitty had a lot of those, they were so dry they would stick and then fall off.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

On 3 separate occasions I have found a hard round piece of cat poop on the floor, but it's never near the litter box. One was in the kitchen, the other two in different areas of the living room. I think they're either sticking to one of the cats and getting carried out of the litter box or one of them is kicking it out during one of their marathon litter kicking sprees and then batting it around from room to room like they do a toy or a ball. I'm hoping they're not doing that but I've never seen where it comes from. I don't think they're just pooping on the floor because it's never the whole deal, just one ball about like a grape.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

the ones I found on the bathroom floor where soft and gooey, the ones outside the bathroom were hard, except there was one 'stripe' mark, so I think she might have scooted her butt on the floor there. I can only assume the ones outside the bathroom were dingleberries. they were all 'partials', as most of the poop mass was still in the litterbox. 

Cute idea for the IKEA hack though. Our boxes have raised sides on 3 sides, but they still manage to spill over. It does help that we keep the boxes in an unused shower so most of the spills stay contained in there. Will have to do some serious disinfecting if we ever have overnight guests.


----------

